# Your favorite trip?



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 6, 2017)

We're planning a trip to France and will include our favorite place - Carcassonne.

10 Amazing Facts About the French Medieval City of Carcassonne

Its wonderful. Even your hotel is inside the walls. Look at this link but if you're interesting in other places, this is a fun site.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 6, 2017)

The French, they are a funny race.
The cart before the horse they put.
With their feet they fight.
With their face they.........


----------



## fncceo (Sep 6, 2017)

Train from Frankfurt to Rome through Interlaken Switzerland and the Alps.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 6, 2017)

The time I took 10 doses of LSD and forgot why I had so much fun.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 6, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Train from Frankfurt to Rome through Interlaken Switzerland and the Alps.




The train from the south of France to Paris and then to Brussels. 

I would take train trips all over the world. Love them.

We keep thinking we will do a river cruise too. Wouldn't consider an ocean cruise though. Looked at Avalon tours - looks really nice. 

HenryBHough  The French has had has our backs on several occasions. Same say they're rude or whatever. We never saw that. In fact, we often saw just the opposite.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 6, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Train from Frankfurt to Rome through Interlaken Switzerland and the Alps.
> ...



Parisians more than provincial French.  Like New Yorkers


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)

Be careful while in Paris.

Too many Islamists.

Globalists rule France and Germany.

Not like before.


----------



## idb (Sep 6, 2017)

Mine would be a motorbike trip over several weeks from Calais up through Belgium, Holland, down through Germany, Switzerland, Italy, Monaco, France, ferry to England, Ireland, Isle of Man.
Getting lost along the way and relying on our wits and total strangers.
Europe and Europeans are brilliant.
I'd go and do it again but this time just take a basic AA map so that I get lost good and proper.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 11, 2017)

Favorite European trip was a cruise from Copenhagen through the Baltic.  Stops at Warnemuende (Germany), Estonia, Finland, Helsinki, Oslo...  Highlight by far was St. Petersburg.  Several cruise lines have similar cruises.  I think we did Norwegian.

A close second was Viking river cruise from Amsterdam to Basel.  A whole different experience from an Ocean cruise.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 11, 2017)

A 60 mile backpacking trip across the northern border of Glacier National Park.

Grand Traverses: Great Northern Traverse


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 13, 2017)

My sister in law worked in a travel agents and won a British Airways prize about 20 years ago.
It was millionaire for a day.

Private Jet from Manchester to Nice.
Stretch Limo from the Airport to the harbour.
Luxury Yacht from Nice along the coastline to Monte Carlo.
Helicopter back to Nice Airport and the Private Jet home afterwards. 

It was very nice although the Yacht ran out of beer and we had to put in to shore to buy some more. Cap'n Danny tried to fob us off with champagne but that just gives you wind.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 1, 2017)

For now the best trip was 25 days in Malaysia with my wife and 9yo son. 
We took a car and visited a lit of amazing places. 
The most exciting were 4 hours trip in a cave in wild jungle; rafting; visit of Taman Nagara (ancient rainforest with huge trees), where we visited a place of local aborigines living - they even allowed us to shoot with their sumpitan. 
And the last week was relaxing in Langkawi island - rented a house right on the golden sand beach with a crystal clean water, beautiful waterfalls nearby and a lot of sun. 
It was in December-January 2010-2011. We celebrated there both Christmases (yours and ours) and a New Year.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 1, 2017)

Eh, Siesta Key with a certain female friend of mine from back in the day. That would make a nice time.

Siesta Key is one of the best beaches in the world. 

She..has one of the best ^&*(^&*( in the world.


----------



## kseeding (Oct 9, 2017)

My favorite trip so far is our Asian trip. I'm Asian food . Tho I'm still dreaming of going to Paris someday.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 10, 2017)

My favorite trip was Ireland.  Wonderful people, beautiful country.

I did not care for the Continent at all.  Europe sucks.

Paris was okay.  Good food at very high prices.  Going up the first leg of the Eiffel Tower at a 45 degree angle in the elevator was weird.  Made my palms sweat.

The food in England is the worst.


----------

